# CT School shooting



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I didn't realize you started a thread. I just started a prayer thread as well. I am just sick about this. It seems there is a shooting every few days and all of them are just as senseless. To think anyone could target little kids is unimagineable.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Its awful and I can't being to imagine what the families of all the victims are going through.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I just heard his mom was a kindergarten teacher and she is one of the dead along with the school principal and counselor or physiologist. His brother is another suspect being questioned. He went first to the principal,s office and than to him mother's classroom where most of the shootings occurred. My heart breaks over this tragedy. God Bless!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

So sad. ((( I really wonder what this world is coming to sometimes.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

WickegNag-I read that his brother was also killed by him as well as his dad. The shooter's gf and gf's friend are also missing. I'm sure it will take a while for all the details to come together. People are still processing everything that happened.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am just absolutely heartsick - there are simply no words.


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

His brother was not killed, he's in NJ police custody for questioning. But hearts and prayers go out to the families of the victims! </3


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Some tweet updates.

WCBS-TV: Children were told to cover their eyes as they evacuated from CT school where shooting took place

WCBS-TV: Some children found hiding in closets moments ago at Connecticut school in Newtown


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

This is unreal and just sickening. Those poor babies! Thoughts and prayers are being sent to all of the families/ Persons involved in this tragedy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

You have to be one mentally-ill, flea-ridden, disgusting, sick puppy to kill someone let alone LITTLE CHILDREN.

Not to get religious or anything...But there is a special place in hell for people like that.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

horrible just horrible. I feel so sick. my heart goes out to all these people and their families.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been in tears much of today, while trying to Christmas shop. The incongruity is painful.

It's hard not to feel RAGE at that kind of person who would gun down little children. Don't call him the "shooter", which sounds like it's a game. Call him "the murderer" or the "Cursed murderer" (insert your worst curse word in there).

It's not shooting. Folk can shoot at a range, for target practice, or shoot in a video game, and they have no intention to hurt anyone. What he did was murder, not just shooting. Let's not make it so banal and day to day in the language used.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with http://www.horseforum.com/members/11454/TinyLiny.

I also want to throw out there that he was a coward for killing himself like that. But then again I'm sure there was something wrong with him.

Makes me think of the Virgina Tech Massacre a while back.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't imagine the utter devastion these families must be going through. Sending prayers and many thoughts to those affected. 
27 dead, 18 children in a school shooting.
I can't begin to imagine such a horrid act. 
God give those families strength to preservere.

U.S. school shooting: 27 dead, including 18 children after Connecticut massacre


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I had started a post about this, this morning when I heard. I just can't wrap my head around it. The even sadder (if that's possible) is how people who are against/pro gun control are going to take over and try to over shadow what happened and what we as a country can do to help the affected families.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't wrap my mind around a person that could walk into a school with a gun and unload on little kids sitting there doing their studies. I sit here thinking, there are Christmas presents bought, maybe wrapped and waiting for each of these children. There are mothers, fathers, sister, brothers, grandparents and friends that want one more hug and kiss that they will never get. This person or people took that away from so many. The older I get the more aware I am of how precious and how short life really is. Take every opportunity to tell people you love them. Forgive them for their wrongs and spend as much time as you can with them. 

Lives were lost today and hundreds or even thousands were ruined. A senseless act. What could drive anyone to do something so extreme? Why does it keep happening? So many sad people in this world and they just keep making more sadness. Heartbreaking, just heartbreaking. 

I will continue to pray for them.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Those sweet, precious little children are cradled in God's loving arms now.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Those children and even adults...rest in peace.

Oh, yes, and the media released the wrong name...Ryan was the brother of the shooter, and he was at work though he has been taken in. Unfortunately, because they have the wrong name, there are now hate groups against him/people thinking he was the one who did it. I believe his brother, yes, also shot their mother...I hope all the other children who witnessed it will be all right, as well as the parents. This is such a tragedy, and I have a friend who lives twenty minutes from the school. Just horrible.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Inga said:


> I can't wrap my mind around a person that could walk into a school with a gun and unload on little kids sitting there doing their studies. I sit here thinking, there are Christmas presents bought, maybe wrapped and waiting for each of these children. There are mothers, fathers, sister, brothers, grandparents and friends that want one more hug and kiss that they will never get. This person or people took that away from so many. The older I get the more aware I am of how precious and how short life really is. Take every opportunity to tell people you love them. Forgive them for their wrongs and spend as much time as you can with them.
> 
> Lives were lost today and hundreds or even thousands were ruined. A senseless act. What could drive anyone to do something so extreme? Why does it keep happening? So many sad people in this world and they just keep making more sadness. Heartbreaking, just heartbreaking.
> 
> I will continue to pray for them.


 
I am crying again. being a parent, I can almost imagine what they feel. I don't want to even really try to imagine that, but I know it must be like hell on earth.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

PLEASE, PLEASE do not make this thread at this time into a political argument. 

As much as I want to scream my opinion about it, all that is important today is trying to send positive thoughts, and offering prayers for all those who have been so horribly touched by tragedy today.

Yes the whys and wherefores will have to be looked at, ways to stop this happening have to be looked at, but today is not the day for that discussion.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you, Golden horse. Having an argument about this is so inappropiate, when these families Christmas' are now funerals. When they have to go home and see unwrapped presents, pick up their toys, clean out lockers, look at their beds which will never be laid in again... To look at photos and realize they will never be able to hold their child again, or see their smile and hear their laughter. 

Please, let's just hold our tongues and pray everyone is strong enough to get through this, because I don't think I would be.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Political content has been removed... keep on track please.

Today let's think of the innocent who were murdered, tomorrow start your Politics in another Thread if you must.

.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

When I went to pick up my friends brothers from school a couple of days ago they were in a lock down and I remember the panic and fear that I felt. It was a false alarm but I can't even begin to imagine what these poor poor families are going through. By killing himself the murderer did not get what he deserves. There are no words for what I feel right now, I'm in Canada but today I feel the entire world mourns for anyone involved. Many many prayers are coming from my home tonight. May god be with the families through this tragedy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Only a few months ago a friends 12 year old son died in a hunting accident. We all had a hard time understanding it, and it was an accident. To have something like this happen on purpose is truely incomprehensible. What is the reason these types of things happen, I sincerely hope the families can eventually find peace in the belief that their loved ones will forever be young and innocent.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

this was linked to me by a friend, does anyone have experience with this donation site? I want to help.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I just saw a bit on the news that the police are making their presence known and other schools around for the next few days for fear of copy cat crimes. The one police officer said that parents need to educate their children as to how to handle a situation like this. That in itself made me tear up. How does one train your child to hide or run when a madman or woman with a gun is threatening them? My God, What have we become? 

It was only a month ago that they had a shooting in the Colorado theater, a week ago for the shooting in the mall. Where are we safe anymore? For those of you who pray, please pray that people will see the wrong in the way they do things and change their ways before anyone else is hurt. I know many people do not believe in God but 40 years ago when the majority in the US were still God fearing, these things were not happening. I think that in itself speaks volumes.

Tianimalsz I don't know about that site but normally the local radio or tv stations will do a collection. That might be the safest way to help


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

What would you tell your child?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Inga, if I'm not mistaken weren't there several "church" incidents in the 70's & early 80's? Either way, it doesn't matter if we as humans are christian, jewish, muslims, aethesists, etc. the strength of a community's religious faith has nothing to do with why this or any of the other recent tragedys have happened (the exception being the mass murder in a Milwaukee temple last month). 

But it will be the community's faith in each other that will get them through this.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

tbstorm said:


> What would you tell your child?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
That is my point. I would want to wrap my arms around my child and protect them. One doesn't think they have to say "darling, if a madman comes to your school or somewhere you are playing, run like heck and hide." That would scare the heck out of a kid. You don't want them living in fear so we protect them by not saying things like that. Even though the police officer that said that might be right, it doesn't take away from how wrong it feels. I am in denial, I don't want to live in a world that is so dangerous no matter where we go or what we are doing. I miss childhood innocence. These poor darlings have had that stripped away from them at such a tender age. How can the survivers ever go back to school?



> the exception being the mass murder in a Milwaukee temple last month


Ugh! Yes, that is another one. There have been so many, I can't even think of them all. Faith in SOMETHING is better then no faith at all.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Tianimalz said:


> this was linked to me by a friend, does anyone have experience with this donation site? I want to help.


We do not know if this site is legit, therefor cannot leave it up.

I suggest for anyone who wants to help, listen to your Local TV Station or Radio Station, they will almost always have Verified suggestions announced.


.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> We do not know if this site is legit, therefor cannot leave it up.
> 
> I suggest for anyone who wants to help, listen to your Local TV Station or Radio Station, they will almost always have Verified suggestions announced.
> 
> ...


Whoops, sorry


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Thankfully, the majority of children are resiliant at that age. The have the amazing ability to move on from a tragedy. Hopefully that will be their saving grace.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Inga said:


> I just saw a bit on the news that the police are making their presence known and other schools around for the next few days for fear of copy cat crimes. The one police officer said that parents need to educate their children as to how to handle a situation like this. That in itself made me tear up. How does one train your child to hide or run when a madman or woman with a gun is threatening them? My God, What have we become?


Inga, I had a similar reaction-I heard one teacher talk about how she kept her kids safe by telling them to "sit just where they sat when they had their practice drills and stay quiet" and it just about broke my heart. Brought back a lot of memories of my first year as an elementary school teacher when my school was on lockdown with a guy with a gun running around te neighborhood- I was assigned a "post" at one of the outside doors to watch for anyone aporoaching the school. I just remember thinking, what the hell would I do if a guy with a gun showed up at the door I was watching?! I never really had an answer for that. Luckily, nothing happened and the eventually found him off campus. Point being, I just can't imagine the true terror these people experienced today. Heartbreaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was baking Christmas cookies with my MIL so unfortunately in front of a TV for most of the day. 

The footage of the parents coming out with their children safe was distressing but the footage of the parents coming out much later without children was just heartbreaking. 

It's just so awful.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It is so sad beyond comprehension.

I agree with busysmurf that children are resilient and it will fade in their minds. 

Both my niece and cousin spent a lot of painful days in hospital as youngster and they know they were in hospital but can hardly remember it so I pray it is the same for these kiddies.

Makes me feel so sick - what is the world coming to?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I was shopping when my friend saw this on her phone, I stood there in a store hand over my mouth in shock, who could ever target children!? Even volunteering at camp, I get attached to kids, it'd break my heart to lose one of them so I can't even imagine losing your own child, I don't want to either. This was an absolute tragedy a horrifying, terrible and disgusting tragedy. The teacher who died shielding her students from the bullets was a hero and the boy who made sure his friends were ok is a hero. My love, sympathy and prayers go out to the families and friends of the victims, nobody should have to bury their child. RIP, angels, fear no more, you are safe.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Today the stories of heroism are beginning. In the face of terror, some people step up and do things that others would shrink from. One little girl was brave enough to talk about her teacher. She said "My teacher saved me, she saved my whole class." They asked her "what did your teacher say?" "She said, we have to sit completely still and not make a sound, the bad men are here and we are waiting for the good people to show up." The little girl said "We could here our principal screaming and crying on the loud speaker and other people screaming and bullets." 

It is true that children are resiliant but I doubt they will walk away from something like this without some issues. Poor little darlings. My eyes well up everytime I picture them all crouched down shaking with fear. The teacher put herself in the way to save her children. She is a hero and will be remembered as such. How sad that she was killed when she obviously had so much love for the children in her care.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I heard one of the teachers hid her students in closets and told the shooter they were in gym class. She didn't make it but everyone of her students went unharmed. The strength and courage that it must have taken to stand up to the killer like that is unimaginable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

tbstorm said:


> I heard one of the teachers hid her students in closets and told the shooter they were in gym class. She didn't make it but everyone of her students went unharmed. The strength and courage that it must have taken to stand up to the killer like that is unimaginable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes, that is the one I was talking about. What an amazing young lady. What a horrible loss of life.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Inga said:


> Yes, that is the one I was talking about. What an amazing young lady. What a horrible loss of life.


Beautiful young lady she was, inside and out. Bravery of a solider. 

I don't understand how all the warning signs were missed on this guy. Just such a senseless tragedy.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

there was a story about a mother who got a phone call from her sons boy scouts club for a meeting. she realized she didn't have a son to take to the meeting. the picture of her screaming just broke my heart.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I doubt that's a true story. I read a letter someone wrote from one of the students during the shooting to her dad. I was disgusted someone could do such a thing. People are doing that for attention and it's sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

As well as the victims' families, I think we all need to keep the police officers and paramedics who were on the scene in our thoughts. Can you imagine how traumatic it must have been to be one of the first officers on the scene? Even for trained cops and EMT's, it must have been absolutely horrific.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Going to add this: I know the gist of the song is not the same, but I think there is alot that can be said.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm honestly suck and tired of the news stations lying and making up all these untrue facts. The story is different every hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is such a horrible thing to have happened to so many young children. I cannot even imagine going through what those lost and their families have gone through. 

Deepest sympathy to all who lost.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm so glad that the gun politics element has been kept out of this thread and focused on the pain these families are going through and will have to live with for the rest of their lives and the impact its having on the lives of all families with school age children.
Children in CT schools regularly practice 'lock down' routine, schools should be safe happy places for them to grow and mature into adults prepared to go out into the world and set good examples not places where they feel vulnerable.
I cannot begin to describe my sorrow, we have children this age within my close family. I just keep thinking 'what if it had been one of them'
The murderer was little more than a child himself, what went wrong in his life to make him so angry? Aspergers is no reason.


----------

